# So..........What's new?



## Bintheredunthat (30 Jul 2007)

So being in a position where I see much of the new - I now there is much more to talk about than the few topics that come up one or twice a week.

Come on ladies and gents.  This is the Comms section.  Shouldn't WE of all sections be "communicating" more than the rest.

Sorry - just a bit surprised that there are not more active posters around.  The branches and trades being as active and ever changing right now.

Unless I'm the only one who noticed.   :-\

Bin


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Jul 2007)

There's no comms in a comms unit! At least that's the standard in the PRes.  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jul 2007)

Well, of course I assume that it's because sigs matters are so secret that if you tell anyone, you have to eat your own head.  :tsktsk:

Any news from the front? How are our lads and lassies in the flag wagging world doing 'over there'? What should we emphasize in training here in La La Land to prep for the new GWOT?

Next post will be the start of a petition to reinstate the 77 set... with a coffee grinder attachment this time round please


----------



## Bintheredunthat (31 Jul 2007)

What's happening at the school?  What are the Brigades doing right now?  How about guys/gals over the water?  There has to be something to share.  Equipment, systems, what's good - what sucks, anything.  

Throw me a fricken bone!

 :boring:

Bin


----------



## Franko (31 Jul 2007)

This one is done.

What exactly do you want here Bintheredunthat? The goings on in your trade specifically? 

As for discussion on specific systems and what's going on in theater....that isn't going to happen and you know the reason why.

Locking this one up.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

